# Hausautomation, aber welche?



## Tequilamixer (3 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Forumsgemeide,

seit Tage lese ich hier und in anderen Foren alles rund um das Thema Hausautomation, werde aber im Laufe der Zeit eher verwirrter als aufgeklärter. Aber der Reihe nach:

Ich plane, ein noch zu bauende Eigentumswohnung zu kaufen. Diese soll 116 Quadratmeter plus Balkon haben. Da ich das Thema Hausautomation grundsätzlich spannend finde, habe ich mich nun damit beschäftigt.

Anforderungen:

Da fällt mir zuerst die oft erwähnte Steuerung der Fußbodenheizung mit Einzelraumreglung ein. Da stelle ich mir die Frage, ob es bei einer (trägen) Fußbodenheizung überhaupt Sinn macht, die Temperatur nachts abzusenken. Wenn das Haus gut gedämmt ist (KfW-70 Standard), ist doch die Nacht vorbei, bevor die Temeratur wirklich gesunken ist. Oder? Ich tendiere eher dazu, die Temperatur für Wohnzimmer, Bad usw. einfach den ganzen Winter auf XX Grad eingestellt zu lassen und gar nicht zu steuern.

Bei Beleuchtung/Steckdosen würde ich gern etwas automatisieren. Die verschiedenen Lampen mit Szenarien verknüpfen, sich früh von langsam heller werdendem Licht wecken lassen usw.

Die elektrischen Rolläden und Jalousien wären auch ein Anwendungsfeld. Früh/abends zeitgesteuerte Automatik, bei zuviel Sonneneinstrahlung Steuerung mittels Sensor. Wobei es da wohl auch autonome Steuerungen gibt. Gibt es einen Vorteil, dies in die "zentrale" Automation einzubinden?

Weiter fällt mir noch ein: Rauchmelder mit Alarmmeldung aufs Handy und automatische Balkonbewässerung.

Eine Statusmeldung über offene Fenster muss nicht unbedingt sein.


So, und nun die Umsetzung:

Sehr verwirrendes Thema. Zuerst kommt man sicher zu KNX/EIB. Und dann zu den 25.000 Euro dafür. Mit dem Geld kaufe ich mir lieber ein Auto. Oder eine Küche. Oder beides.

Die herstellergebundenen Systeme wie Homematic oder RWE Smarthome sind alle mit Steuerung per Funk. Da meine ich, kann es auch mal zu Problemen bei der Übertragung kommen. In einem neu zu bauendem Haus wäre eine passende Verkabelung wohl kein Problem.

Dann bin ich über WAGO-SPS gestolpert. Dort legt mal alle Steckdosen/Schalter/Deckenlampen sternförmig zu einem Verteilerkasten (Kosten Verkabelung??) und kann dann ort die Steuertechnik einbauen. Wäre dies für meine Anwendung sinnvoll? Und in welcher Preisregion bin ich dann?

Vielleicht habe ich auch irgendwo Denkfehler oder Anwendungsgebiete vergessen, da bin ich natürlich offen für Vorschläge.

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten/Meinungen.
Thomas


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

wo hast Du denn die 25.000 EUR her?

Man hört zwar oft Zahlen in diesen Größenordnungen, 
vielleicht kann das mal jemand aufschlüsseln.

Wieviel Automation sich letztendlich rechnet, hängt auch
von der Nutzung der Wohneinheit ab. Wenn nur unregel-
mässig jemand zu Hause ist, macht es schon Sinn, abends 
die Rollläden automatisch zu schließen sowie eine 
Anwesenheitssimulation laufen zu lassen.

Immer wieder lese ich von Digitalstrom als günstige 
Alternative zu KNX. Hat das denn schon jemand im Einsatz?


----------



## dast (3 Dezember 2012)

Hallo erstmal Thomas und willkommen im Forum,

als kleine Entscheidungshilfe: *Was kannst du denn selber machen bzw. kennst du jemanden der dir das günstig macht (SPS Programmieren, Kabel legen/ziehen, Dosen klemmen, usw.)?*

Ich habe mich auch dazu entschlossen die Automatisierung unseres geplanten Neubaus mit einer WAGO-SPS umzusetzen.
Ich muss aber hinzufügen, dass ich eine elektrotechnische Ausbildung habe und Informatik studiert habe.
D.h. Kabel legen/ziehen, klemmen und Programmieren werde ich selber machen ...
Bei der SPS-Variante benötigst du mehr Kabellänge, da alles -- wie von dir beschrieben -- zentral zusammenläuft.
Wenn das den Elektriker machen lässt, wird der sich freuen über die vielen Meter.

LG dast


----------



## Tequilamixer (3 Dezember 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Leider habe ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis weder Elektriker noch SPS-Programmierer. Du bist also herzlich eingeladen 

Nun bin ich beim Surfen auf DALI gestoßen.

Mal angenommen, ich verzichte aus den oben genannten Gründen auf eine Heizungssteuerung und die Rolläden bekommen ihre eigene autonome Steuerung.

Könnte ich dann mit DALI auf diese ganze sternförmige Verkabelung verzichten und "nur" ein kleines Buskabel verlegen und darüber alle Lichtszenarien steuern?

In welcher Preisklasse liegen wir dann mit sagen wir mal --- 10 Leuchten und dazugehörigen Taster/Dimmern/Sensoren ?


----------



## Cassandra (4 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Tequilamixer,

 herzlich willkommen im Forum.  



Tequilamixer schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich auch irgendwo Denkfehler  oder Anwendungsgebiete vergessen, da bin ich natürlich offen für  Vorschläge.


Kann schon sein, dass du noch nicht alles ausgeschöpft hast. Aber kein Problem, kannst du alles hier nachlesen:  
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/32338-Hilfe-ich-baue-ein-Haus?

 Solltest du nicht über ausreichende Elektrotechnische Kenntnisse verfügen und auch niemanden im Bekanntenkreis haben, der dich unterstützen kann – kein Problem, kannst du in Kürze alles hier nachlesen:
http://www.moser-bs.de/Simson/dummies.html

Sind nicht alle Unklarheiten und Zweifel beseitigt, kann ich dir abschließend noch ein Fachbuch mit der ISBN 3931424618 empfehlen.  

 LG Cassandra


----------



## tnt369 (4 Dezember 2012)

Dann nochmal zur Frage in Beitrag 3:

Was kannnst Du selber machen bzw. was/wie sind Deine Kenntnisse?


----------



## ducati (4 Dezember 2012)

Zu dem Thema wurde ja schon sooo viel philosophiert...



Tequilamixer schrieb:


> Da fällt mir zuerst die oft erwähnte Steuerung der Fußbodenheizung mit Einzelraumreglung ein. Da stelle ich mir die Frage, ob es bei einer (trägen) Fußbodenheizung überhaupt Sinn macht, die Temperatur nachts abzusenken. Wenn das Haus gut gedämmt ist (KfW-70 Standard), ist doch die Nacht vorbei, bevor die Temeratur wirklich gesunken ist. Oder? Ich tendiere eher dazu, die Temperatur für Wohnzimmer, Bad usw. einfach den ganzen Winter auf XX Grad eingestellt zu lassen und gar nicht zu steuern.



Kann, muss nicht... die zusätzlichen Uhrenkanäle machen den Kohl nicht fett... Du kannst natürlich den Sollwert der Fussbodenheizung schon ein paar Stunden eher absenken und ein par Stunden früher wieder erhöhen... Ne gute Gebäudeautomationslösung würde die Zeiten automatisch variablen berechnen... aber ob Du die Funktion selber programmieren willst/musst bleibt Dir überlassen...

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (4 Dezember 2012)

Tequilamixer schrieb:


> Mal angenommen, ich verzichte aus den oben genannten Gründen auf eine Heizungssteuerung



Auf die Heizungssteuerung kannst Du nicht verzichten, höchstens auf die Uhrenkanäle, die einzelnen Regelkreise für den jeweiligen Raum benötigst Du, in welcher Form auch immer, trotzdem.

Ich hoffe, so hattest Du das nicht gemeint, weil ohne den einigermaßen technischen Sachverstand fällt man mit so einer selbstgebastelten Haussteuerung schnell auf die Nase....

Gruß.


----------



## Tequilamixer (4 Dezember 2012)

Hey, danke für die informativen Beiträge. Ihr habt mir einige neue Denkanreize gegeben.
Besonders der Thread "Hilfe, ich baue ein Haus" gibt doch einige gute Denkansätze.

Ihr  habt ja auch Recht mit der Heizungssteuerung. Die paar Kanäle mehr sind  eher unwesentliche Mehrkosten. Dafür bekomme ich eine zusätzliche  Steuerungsmöglichkeit, die sich evtl. auch noch lohnt oder andere  Kontrollen ermöglicht. Vielleicht habe ich mich ja auch unglücklich  ausgedrückt: Ja, mir ist schon klar, dass ich steuerbare Heizungsventile  und Raumthermostate benötige. Ich sehe die Sache halt von der anderen  Seite: ich kaufe eine schlüsselfertige Eigentumswohnung. Wenn ich die  SPS-Heizungssteuerung weglasse, baut mir mein Bauträger automatisch  "Standard" ein. Ich lasse also nur den Extrawunsch weg.

Zur Frage  von tnt369: Ich bin jetzt 33 Jahre und gelernter Gas-,  Wasserinstallateur. "Hobbymäßig" habe ich beim Neubau meiner  Blockbohlenhütte im Garten meine Elektroinstallation selbst gemacht (4  Sicherungskreise Licht, Steckdosen, Warmwasser und Herd), alles mit 3 x  2,5 mm². Das ganze hat dann ein Elektromeister abgenommen und war alles  in Ordnung. 
Nur ist so eine Wohnung doch eine andere Größenordnung.  Zumal ich Mo-Fr auswärts arbeite. Aber eine Frage wäre es allemal wert,  wieviel man dort durch Eigenleistung sparen kann.

Apropos "Ihr  habt ja Recht". Wenn ich die Rolläden autonom steuern lasse, kostet eine  Steuerung 60-100 Euro. Bei 7 Rolläden/Jalousien sind das auch über 500  Euro. Dafür bekomme ich doch (hoffentlich) auch schon einen Großteil der  SPS-Technik. Wobei das irgendwo auch mein Problem ist, ich kann die  Größenordnung bei den Kosten schwer abschätzen. Ich habe mir mal über  MyGekko ein Angebot geben lassen: ich kam bei 9300 Euro raus.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja bei einer Kostenschätzung helfen:
- 7 Rolläden steuern
- 8 Heizkreise
- 13 Leuchten
- ? Steckdosen
- Sensoren Sonneneinstrahung, Wind, Regen, Schalter, Rauchmelder

Ich hoffe, das stimmt so. Ihr könnt gern mal den vorläufigen Grundriss anschauen und selbst mitdenken:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8uco8cgkw9644y5/0yVCyHw21J

LG
Thomas


----------



## tnt369 (4 Dezember 2012)

Meine Empfehlung: Such Dir einen Elektriker Deiner Wahl und laß ihn das machen. Evtl. biete Deine Mitarbeit an als Eigenleistung.
Wenn möglich mehrere Angebote von verschiedenen Elektrikeren einholen und vergleichen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Dezember 2012)

Ich sehe das genauso, da du ja Gas, Wasser, Scheiße Monteur bist, kannst du ja schon 
einmal flexen und stemmen, das andere würde ich nur unter ständiger Anleitung eines
Elektroinstallateurs machen. Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten


----------



## Licht9885 (4 Dezember 2012)

zu dem Thema wettersteuerung kann ich dir nur sagen das es intressant ist aber auch mit Kosten so um die 500 € verbunden ist hier benötigst du eine wetterstation die mit der SPS über serielle schnittstelle kommunizieren kann da fällt mir spontan ohne Großen aufwand zu betreiben eine station ein und dafür gibt es auch schon ein vorgefertigten Baustein unter Twin Cat


----------



## GLT (5 Dezember 2012)

Tequilamixer schrieb:


> Ich plane, ein noch zu bauende Eigentumswohnung zu kaufen.





Tequilamixer schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Sache halt von der anderen  Seite: ich kaufe eine schlüsselfertige Eigentumswohnung.
> ....
> Aber eine Frage wäre es allemal wert,  wieviel man dort durch Eigenleistung sparen kann.


Ehrlich? Nichts bzw. nicht viel, da der Bauträger dir niemals den vollen Preis "vergütet", wenn eine Leistung entfällt (Mischkalkulation).
Höchstens das Aufpreisniveau für höherwertige Teile/Arbeiten kannst Du "eindämmen".




Tequilamixer schrieb:


> Da fällt mir zuerst die oft erwähnte Steuerung der Fußbodenheizung mit Einzelraumreglung ein. Da stelle ich mir die Frage, ob es bei einer (trägen) Fußbodenheizung überhaupt Sinn macht, die Temperatur nachts abzusenken. Wenn das Haus gut gedämmt ist (KfW-70 Standard), ist doch die Nacht vorbei, bevor die Temeratur wirklich gesunken ist. Oder? Ich tendiere eher dazu, die Temperatur für Wohnzimmer, Bad usw. einfach den ganzen Winter auf XX Grad eingestellt zu lassen und gar nicht zu steuern.


Absenkbetrieb der FBH kann sich lohnen - nicht bei täglich, aber bei längeren Abwesenheiten. Vorteil der Automatisierung wäre, das es "bequemer" abläuft (Abwesenheitsschaltung) u. man noch auf dem Heimflug den Absenkbetrieb wieder rausnehmen könnte.




Tequilamixer schrieb:


> Bei Beleuchtung/Steckdosen würde ich gern etwas automatisieren. Die verschiedenen Lampen mit Szenarien verknüpfen, sich früh von langsam heller werdendem Licht wecken lassen usw.


Schaltbare Steckdosen liesen sich in die Beleuchtungszene integrieren um z.B. evtl. Standleuchten anzusteuern.



Tequilamixer schrieb:


> Die elektrischen Rolläden und Jalousien wären auch ein Anwendungsfeld. Früh/abends zeitgesteuerte Automatik, bei zuviel Sonneneinstrahlung Steuerung mittels Sensor. Wobei es da wohl auch autonome Steuerungen gibt. Gibt es einen Vorteil, dies in die "zentrale" Automation einzubinden?


Wie wäre es mit Fernsehszene die autom. durch TV-Betrieb aktiviert die Jalousien runterfährt, wenn Sonneneinstrahlung stärker als Grenzwert u. oben bleibt, wenn Sonne nicht stört?



Tequilamixer schrieb:


> Eine Statusmeldung über offene Fenster muss nicht unbedingt sein.


Wäre imho sinnvoller als Balkonbewässerung, aber da setzt jeder seine eigenen Präferenzen.

Sicherlich kann man 25000 in die komplette Elektrik versenken - in die reine Bustechnik bei einer Eigentumswohnung musst Du dich aber schon anstrengen.




Tequilamixer schrieb:


> Dann bin ich über WAGO-SPS gestolpert. Dort legt mal alle Steckdosen/Schalter/Deckenlampen sternförmig zu einem Verteilerkasten (Kosten Verkabelung??) und kann dann ort die Steuertechnik einbauen. Wäre dies für meine Anwendung sinnvoll? Und in welcher Preisregion bin ich dann?


Nichts gegen die Wago, aber zu glauben, dass damit eine Billigautomation zum Bruchteil eines KNX-Systems zu machen wäre, ist ein Irrweg, auch wenn Einsparpotential gegeben sein kann.
Ob man alles zentral in die Verteilung zieht oder teilweise/vollständig denzentral automatisiert hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Bauliche Gegebenheiten zählen hierunter - ein zentraler Steuerschrank braucht auch Platz.

Ein Jalousie/Rolloaktor ca. 500,-- (8 Kanäle)
Heizkreisaktor ca. 300,-- (8 Kanäle)
Schaltaktor für die Leuchten, Steckdosen als 12-Kanal incl. Strommessung ca. 600,-- (geht natürlich günstiger)
4-fach-Taster ca. 160,--
NT für das Spiel ca. 260,--
Wetterstation ca. 600,--
usw.

Preise incl. MwSt. - Gerätekosten ohne Einbau/Programmierung ca 6000,-- wobei ich hier von 10 Tastern ausging u. noch eine SMS/Visu/Fernzugang-Möglichkeit mit rein habe.


----------



## cas (6 Dezember 2012)

sind die Preise jetzt für Wago oder Eib ?

MfG CAS


----------



## Sheldon (6 Dezember 2012)

Hi Thomas,

habe schon einige Häuser automatisiert....sowohl mit EIB/KNX als auch EASY-SPS. EFH mit KNX war 30.000 Euro, EFH mit EASY war 15.000 Euro fix und fertig installiert mit Programm. Zur Zeit auf'm Zettel eine Werkshalle mit Verwaltung - automatisiert mit EATON-Smartwire und Codesys nebst Visualisierung für ca. 55.000 Euro. Nachdem ich deinen Grundriss kurz gesichtet habe könnten 10.000 reichen. Wir könnten dein Bauvorhaben durchdenken, planen, kalkulieren und ich könnte es begleiten........in welchen PLZ-Bereich steckst denn du ?.

Gruss........Sheldon


----------



## cmm1808 (7 Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte kein Spielverderber sein, aber ich frage mich schon seit langem, wes bringt mir als kleiner EFH Besitzer eine Hausautomation?
O.K. der Faktor "Wohnqualität" und "Komfort" oder "Bequemlichkeit" ist natürlich ein Argument.

15.000€ bis 30.000€ sehe ich aber in keinster Weise in Relation zum o.g. Nutzen.

Der sehr schöne Werbespot von voRWEgehen mit ihrer "intelligenten" Energie suggeriert mir ein Sparpotential, wenn ich in Hausautomation investiere.
Wo ist denn dieses Sparpotential versteckt?

Auch ich habe vor ca. 10jahren beim Neubau eines EFH über eine Automation nachgedacht.
Letztendlich bewogen mich drei Gründe, warum ich es nicht realisiert habe.

1. habe ich mir die Frage gestellt, was soll automatisiert werden?
- Steckdosen schaltbar (wofür? PC, Radio, Fernseher, Stehlampe, Wecker, Fön und am Besten Gefrierschrank?- Nein, brauche ich nicht)
- automatische Rolladensteuerung (ganz toll, aber bei 9 Fenster geht das auch per Hand- Nein, brauche ich nicht)
- automatische Lichtsteuerung, evntl. mit Bewegungsmelder (schöne Spielerei, hier greift bei mir die Regel- biste nicht im Raum, mach das Licht aus-geht problemlos, also brauche ich nicht)
- Heizungsregelung, bei mir Fußbodenheizung (nur sinnvoll wenn ich eine Einzelraumregelung realisieren kann. Jeder Raum kann dann eine andere Temperatur haben.Nur sinnvoll, wenn es auch mehrere Mischerkreise gibt, denn bei jeder normalen Heizungsregelung mit einem Raumfühler im "Referenzraum", richtet sich die Vorlauftemperatur, je nach Parametrierung, nach dem Referenzraum und/oder der Außentemperatur. Ergo, wäre als einziges nice to have, aber zu aufwändig/teuer)

2.Der Preis
- da ich alles selber machen kann, wäre nur der Invest für die Hardware zu nennen
- habe dann nach ausgiebigem Rechnen festgestell, die Automation kostet mich ca. 4x mehr als die normale Elektrik (und ich habe bei der normalen Technik nicht gekleckert!!)
- für diesen gesparten Aufpreis habe ich nun eine schöne Einfahrt und Terrasse gepflastert, eine Zisterne gesetzt und meinen Garten gestaltet

3.Energiesparpotential
- bei der Heizungsregelung vielleicht, aber nicht kalkulierbar
- alles andere sehr fraglich (Rolladen, Licht, Steckdosen..)
- was ist denn mit dem Standby-Verbrauch aller Automatisierungsgeräte? Fließt sowas normalerweise in eine "Energiesparrechnung" mit ein? Ich denke das sollte gemacht werden.
- Ich spare lieber aktiv, z.B. Optimierung der Hauptverbraucher in einem Haushalt, wenn diese neu angeschafft werden müssen, (Kochen, Waschen, Trocknen, Kühlen) - Licht gehört hier in keinster Weise dazu!!- und in bei dem Umgang/Handhabung dieser Gerätschaften

Naja, darum habe ich mich also dagegen entschieden.

Grüße


----------



## IBFS (7 Dezember 2012)

cmm1808 schrieb:


> ich möchte kein Spielverderber sein, aber ich frage mich schon seit langem, was bringt mir als kleiner EFH Besitzer eine Hausautomation?



JA: 

- "Wohnqualität" 
- "Komfort" 
- "Bequemlichkeit" 

JAIN 

- sinnvolle Einzelraumregelung (ist für neue EFH PFlicht) ist nur Zusammen mit Anwesenheitsschaltung/Fensterkontakten/Lokalen Sensoren machbar (evtl . 1-Wire)


NEIN:

- pauschal zu sagen, man spart Strom ist ein Witz.

Frank


----------



## GLT (8 Dezember 2012)

cas schrieb:


> sind die Preise jetzt für Wago oder Eib ?


Das sind Preise für KNX-Komponenten


Sinn/Unsinn einer Gebäudeautomation muß letztendlich jeder für sich entscheiden.

Aber vlt. sollte man sich mal vor Augen führen, wofür Leute richtig Geld ausgeben.

Im Haus kann jeder zum Fenster laufen u. Rollos rauf/runter ziehen/lassen - auf dem Weg zur Arbeit sitzt er dann neben dem el. Fensterheber, weil Kurbeln ist nicht chic.
Spiegel müssen natürlich el. verstellbar sein. Die Heizung ist natürlich eine 2-Zonen-Klimaautomatik u. schalten überlassen wir der 8-Gang-Automatik.
Der Innenspiegel hat natürlich Abblendautomatik, der Wischer einen Regensensor, die Servolenkung ist el. unterstützt mit Geschwindigkeitsadaption u. die Radiolautstärke stellt sich vollautomatisch ein. Einparken muß man nicht mehr können, dafür gibt es Einparkassistenten. Liste beliebig noch fortführbar.

Das Ganze in einem Wegwerfprodukt mit einer Nutzzeit von ca. 10-15 Jahren, wenn nicht vorher schon die Schrottpresse ran muß.
Wiederverkaufswert sinkt erheblich, wenn die Mindestaustattung nicht gegeben.

Ich persönlich finde viele Annehmlichkeiten, die die KFZ-Idiotie zum Standard erhoben hat, in einem EFH wesentlich sinnvoller.


----------



## ohm200x (9 Dezember 2012)

Hi,



GLT schrieb:


> Nichts gegen die Wago, aber zu glauben, dass damit eine Billigautomation zum Bruchteil eines KNX-Systems zu machen wäre, ist ein Irrweg, auch wenn Einsparpotential gegeben sein kann.



Ich setze bei mir daheim privat statt Wago auf Beckhoff, was ja aber in der Diskussion erst mal nebensächlich ist.
Reine HW-Kosten sind bei der SPS-Lösung billiger, aber man darf nicht vergessen, dass bei KNX eben die Software mit im Gerät verwurzelt ist.
Ein günstiger (oder billiger) Schaltaktor kann weniger als ein nach außen gleich aussehender für 1/3 mehr Geld. Szenen-Steuerung etc.
Hier sollte man drauf achten, was für Komponenten man kauft.
In der SPS ist man flexibler in der Programmierung, aber ob dies am Ende gut ist ...
Allerdings liest man nicht nur hier im SPS-Forum, sondern auch bei den KNX-Kollegen, immer wieder zwischen den Zeilen, dass letztlich früher oder späte doch ein Kontroll-PC für bessere Logiken, Event etc. mit ins System kommt. Das muss jetzt nicht der GIRA HomeServer für xxx EUR sein. Aber letztlicht hängt dann doch wieder ein Standby-Verbraucher zum, der "wie ne SPS" Aufgaben übernimmt. Z.B. Uhrzeitgesteuerte Aktionen, in der SPS klatsche ich eben noch einen Timer dazu. Bei KNX benötige ich eine 1-, 4-Kanal Zeitschaltuhr für xxx EUR. 



GLT schrieb:


> Ob man alles zentral in die Verteilung zieht oder teilweise/vollständig denzentral automatisiert hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Bauliche Gegebenheiten zählen hierunter - ein zentraler Steuerschrank braucht auch Platz.
> 
> Ein Jalousie/Rolloaktor ca. 500,-- (8 Kanäle)
> Heizkreisaktor ca. 300,-- (8 Kanäle)
> ...



Hm, du sprichst dich hier erst gegen Zentralverkabelung aus und dann kommen (meist üblich) x-Fach Autoren. Wo bringst du die unter?, richtig im zentralen Verteiler im Keller.
Würde man bei KNX die reine BUS-Lehre ansetzen und bei jedem Rollladen und bei jeder Leuchte den Aktor lokal setzten ... dann wäre das System noch teurer.
Allerdings ist KNX, auch in der Zentral-Bauweise, erst mal fehlertoleranter wenn mal ein Gerät kaputt geht. Es wird ja nur auf den BUS gesendet wenn es was zu tun gibt und nur der Sender und der Empfänger müssen in Ordnung sein.
Bei nur wenigen Mehrfach-Aktoren (teils bis zu 16 Kanälen) muss dann jedoch auch wieder ein kompletter Klotz getauscht werden obwohl nur ein Kanal ggf. Kaputt ist oder der Bus-Koppler darin dein geist aufgegeben hat.
Wenn hingegen die SPS steht ist Schicht im Schacht. Das sollte jedem der sowas plant auch klar sein.


----------



## Tequilamixer (9 Dezember 2012)

Da sind ja doch viele nützliche Beiträge zusammengekommen. So konnte ich in den letzten Tagen mein Projekt von verschiedenen Sichtweisen betrachten.
Durch den Beitrag von GLT kann ich die Größenordnung der Investition besser abschätzen. Ich habe anhand einer Stückliste und Preisliste mal selbst gerechnet und kam genauso auf (knapp) 6000 Euro.
Und auch Dank an cmm1808 an den ehrlichen Beitrag.
Ich glaube langsam, Hausautomation hat viel mit der entsprechenden Sichtweise zu tun. Man kann es mit der oft besseren Automation im Auto vergleichen oder es auch als Hobby sehen, wie der Bau einer Modelleisenbahn.
Letztendlich bin ich für mich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es mir das nicht Wert ist und ich lieber beim Zimmer verlassen den Lichtschalter drücke. Also ähnlich wie cmm1808. Es spricht ja nichts dagegen, im Flur einen Bewegungsmelder fürs Licht einzubauen. Oder einen Timer fürs Rollo. Aber damit ist dann auch gut, meinen Weihnachtsschmuck im Fenster werde ich manuell ein- und ausschalten und die Stereoanlage nicht übers iPad steuern.
Das gesparte Geld stecke ich dann lieber in eine schönere Badausstattung oder einen Dampfgarer.

Nochmal danke an alle, die mir im Forum hier geholfen haben.


----------



## GLT (9 Dezember 2012)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Hm, du sprichst dich hier erst gegen Zentralverkabelung aus


Mitnichten - ich führte nur ein mögliches Beispiel an, das gegen zentrale Verkabelung sprechen könnte.

BTW - sowohl Beckhoff u/o WAGO schliessen sich ja mit KNX gegenseitig nicht aus; eine Symbiose beider ist kein Nachteil.


----------



## cmm1808 (10 Dezember 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> JA:
> 
> NEIN:
> 
> ...



Dies ist genau das, was mich daran stört.
Es gibt leider viele Unternehmen, die mit der Stromsparmasche werben.
"Sehen Sie das als Investition..bla,bla.."
"Man baut doch nur einmal..."
"Bei den stetig steigenden Strompreisen...."
"Kosten im Griff.."

Wäre das, voRWEggesagt, doch alles so E-einfach!


----------



## cmm1808 (10 Dezember 2012)

GLT schrieb:


> Sinn/Unsinn einer Gebäudeautomation muß letztendlich jeder für sich entscheiden.
> 
> Aber vlt. sollte man sich mal vor Augen führen, wofür Leute richtig Geld ausgeben.
> 
> ...




Da stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu.
So ein schönes Auto für 30.000-40.000€ mit all dem Schnick-Schnack ist doch eine tolle Wertanlage...jedenfalls bis zur nächsten Abwrackprämie.

Mich stört an der ganzen Hausautomatisierungswerbung/argumentation immer der angebliche Energiespareffekt.
Wenn jemand wegen des Komforts eine solche Anlage installiert und die Mehrkosten nicht scheut, ist das doch O.K.
Für mich war das, wie beschrieben, keine Option.


----------



## cmm1808 (10 Dezember 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> JA:
> 
> JAIN
> 
> ...



Geht dies denn nicht nur, wenn ein Heizungssystem mit Radiatoren in jedem Raum vorhanden ist?
Radiatoren werden doch mit ?70°C? im Vorlauf betrieben, sind recht schnell und einfach zu regeln.
Bei einer trägen FBH mit 40°C im Vorlauf sehe ich das als schwierig an.


----------



## Kira2000 (10 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mit einer WAGO 750-842, 48Din, 48Dout, 2x PT100 (2-fach) und Finder Relais keine 1000€ ausgegeben.
Alles neu und teilweise noch mit Garantie. Die Mehrkosten für die Verkabelung waren ca. 150 - 200€.
Als Taster wurden die Mehrfach-Taster von Gira eingebaut. Bewegungsmelder aus der Bucht 24€ (24V Version).
Es sind 8 Rollladen, Licht im Flur (oben unten), Diele, Garten, Haustüre, Terasse, div. Steckdosen, Esstisch mit 
Digital Dimmer von Eltako. Etliche I/O sind noch frei, sodaß einer Erweiterung nichts im Wege steht.
Als Szenarien ist neben "Normal" nur "Auto" und "Urlaub" in Betrieb.

Es ist alles (bis auf die Kabel) aus dem Internet mit Rechnung gekauft.

Es geht um ein neu erbautes EFH. Die SPS habe ich selber eingebaut und auch verkabelt.
Der Zählerkasten wurde einfach zwei Nrn. grösser gekauft (+100€). Als Software wird das
aktuelle CoDeSys 2.3.x.x eingesetzt. Hierzu gibt es im I-Net Infos und Beispiele ohne Ende.
Ich würde es wieder so machen.

Mittlerweile konnte ich eine 750-881 für super kleines Geld bekommen und habe natürlich zugeschlagen.

Ich frage mich, wo habt Ihr diese enormen Kosten her?


----------



## tnt369 (10 Dezember 2012)

@kira2000
Die Kosten hänge von Funktion und Umfang ab. Ich plane zur Zeit meinen Neubau.
Wenn ich die Verkabelung so lösen würde wie Du (ohne Bus, alles Zentral) hätte ich über 8km Kabel...
Da geht nichts mit 150-200€ Mehrkosten.
Zudem noch Funktionen wie Visu, Sensorik (Wetterstation), Türsprechanlage, Multiroom Audio ...
Das alles treibt schon mal die Hardwarekosten in die Höhe.
Und dann noch die Arbeitszeit. Wenn man alles in Eigenleistung bringt ok. Aber oft ist ein (oder mehrere)
Elektriker auf der Baustelle. Und die Planungs-, Programmierleistung und Dokumentation sind auch zu berücksichtigen.
Also bei Kostenangaben sollte dann zumindest bei Eigenleistung die aufgewendete (eigene) Zeit mit angegeben werden
um Interessierten eine Abschätzung des Umfang zu ermöglichen.


----------



## IBFS (10 Dezember 2012)

cmm1808 schrieb:


> Geht dies denn nicht nur, wenn ein Heizungssystem mit Radiatoren in jedem Raum vorhanden ist?
> Radiatoren werden doch mit ?70°C? im Vorlauf betrieben, sind recht schnell und einfach zu regeln.
> Bei einer trägen FBH mit 40°C im Vorlauf sehe ich das als schwierig an.



Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch von einer "sinnvolle Einzelraumregelung".  ;-)

Für mich ist KNX Hobby und ich muss wirklich sagen, dass KNX für ein EFH in der Handhabung viel transparenter ist als eine SPS.
Und das sage ich, obwohl ich sonst wirklich alles mit SPS und CNC programmiere.

Grüße

Frank


----------

